# Wounded Frog :(



## ashisnothereman (Feb 10, 2010)

I cleaned out my green tree frog enclosure today and let my frogs swim around in a tub of water. In the daylight i noticed that they have some small cuts near their nostrils and upper lips. I am pretty sure they have got it from pushing against the door or top mesh of the enclosure. It's one of those exoterra glass ones. Anyway here is a pic and I'm wondering as to what you guy think... I feel pretty down with myself that they are going to these measures to escape as I feed them regularly, provide them with cleaned water and UV and ample hiding places.





Is there something I should do or should I just let the wounds heal themselfs? I've moved them to a plastic tub which has no gaps just small air holes.

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, nose rub is very standard for captive frogs, ideally, you should try to figure out a way to stop this as they will just keep doing it, once you have stopped them, their wounds heal very quickly.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Feb 10, 2010)

okay, im going to try a bead of soft silicon on sharp edges, hopefully that pads the door corners and the bits of mesh they can reach. will there be any scars or are they just minor scratches.

thanks.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 10, 2010)

scratches should heal, keep enclosure furnishing away from the top of the tank so as they can't get alot of pressure on the mesh top, other scratches can come from them trying to jump within an area that is too small for the distance they can jump, thus they hit something....


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to have green tree frogs, one was so fat and content with life that he’d just sit around chilling all day, even when I accidentally left the tank open. The other had a mission to escape, she was either making an attempt of she was sitting around plotting my demise. She knew exactly where the door was so she’d put two legs on the side, two legs on the glass door and try to push to open it.
She would also always jump up at the mesh on the top of the tank, she never did any damage to herself but you could hear her hit the wire, so I put a rope across the tank so she could climb on it and not jump up to smack herself in the face. Perhaps you could give your frog different things to do occasionally, different things to climb and hide on. I always figured my frog was just bored with the same thing every day, they aren’t stupid...


----------



## ashisnothereman (Feb 10, 2010)

my frogs seem to be similar. one sits around being quite while the other is always up to something. the picture i put up is the adventurous one the lazy one has nothing compared to that.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 10, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I used to have green tree frogs, one was so fat and content with life that he’d just sit around chilling all day, even when I accidentally left the tank open. The other had a mission to escape, she was either making an attempt of she was sitting around plotting my demise. She knew exactly where the door was so she’d put two legs on the side, two legs on the glass door and try to push to open it.
> She would also always jump up at the mesh on the top of the tank, she never did any damage to herself but you could hear her hit the wire, so I put a rope across the tank so she could climb on it and not jump up to smack herself in the face. Perhaps you could give your frog different things to do occasionally, different things to climb and hide on. I always figured my frog was just bored with the same thing every day, they aren’t stupid...


Plotting your demise, pmsl


----------



## frognut (Feb 10, 2010)

A friend has just had the same problem with some of her frogs. I had an idea. I stitched some silk vine around the edges of the mesh on the inside of her exo terra tank lid. The leaves were touching the glass when we put the lid back onto the tank. We only did it on sunday and so far so good. The light was then positioned in the middle of the lid. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 10, 2010)

ashisnothereman said:


> my frogs seem to be similar. one sits around being quite while the other is always up to something. the picture i put up is the adventurous one the lazy one has nothing compared to that.


 
I was actually going to mention before, the frog that would try and escape looked almost exactly like yours. The other one was fatter and dark green, he was definitely a boy. He would croak along to the sound of me brushing my hair or to the sound of the spray bottle when I was giving them a shower.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe re-decorate your enclosure, like move the rocks/branches around??


----------

